# Diaz che zittisce Calhanoglu, cartolina di Inter - Milan. Foto.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.



Bravo Diaz.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


Invasioni, espulsioni e scaramucce assumono tutto un altro sapore quando si vince. Godo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


C'erano gesti simili anche da parti di Calabria. Ho l'impressione che il turco non sia stato proprio adorato nel nostro spogliatoio.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.



A me 'sto ragazzino fa impazzire.

L'avete vista l'esultanza quando ha fatto vedere lo stemma sulla maglia ?

Magari sempre i soliti discorsi, potrebbero essere anche esternazioni finte. Ma che grinta.

Detto questo ...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Febbraio 2022)

E poi gli ha anche trombato la moglie come il nanetto in American Pie Beta House


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> E poi gli ha anche trombato la moglie come il nanetto in American Pie Beta House



Diaz ha la Mena, beato lui


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> C'erano gesti simili anche da parti di Calabria. Ho l'impressione che il turco non sia stato proprio adorato nel nostro spogliatoio.


Sono figlie del comportamento del derby di andata.

Dove il turco si è dimostrato una persona squallida.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me 'sto ragazzino fa impazzire.
> 
> L'avete vista l'esultanza quando ha fatto vedere lo stemma sulla maglia ?
> 
> ...


è un gran trascinatore, anche lo scorso anno festeggiava come un pazzo alla qualificazione champions, nonostante non fosse sicuro di tornare. Un grande


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


godo, alla faccia brutta della cacata turca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


La turca è veramente il perfetto esempio del beta


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2022)

Devo dire che il turco si è fatto molto amare..soprattutto dopo il derby di andata


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque il ragazzo che correva verso il turco con le orecchie e mo di dumbo non ha prezzo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


Anche Calabria l'ha rimbrottato mica male. Calha sfigato atomico.


----------



## Mika (6 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me 'sto ragazzino fa impazzire.
> 
> L'avete vista l'esultanza quando ha fatto vedere lo stemma sulla maglia ?
> 
> ...


Mi sembra troppo esagitato per essere finte. Ha esultato come ho fatto io.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


Se ci fossero ancora il Lombroso e la sua fisiognomica, chissà che si direbbe di quella faccia da triglia della Turca


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, una delle cartoline del derby, da ricordare, è lo scambio di battute tra Diaz e Calhanoglu dopo le proteste del turco a causa dell'ammonizione. Alla fine del battibecco, Diaz ha zittito il turco portando il dito sula bocca.


Chapa si farebbe zittire pure dal mio gatto.
Basta guardarlo in faccia.

P.s. il mio gatto lo menerebbe pure.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Il coraggio non è tirare un rigore al decimo minuto, ma restare con tua moglie quando sai di essere cornuto.
Grande scialanolu


----------

